# soundblaster 5.1 bulk treibersuche ?!?!?



## penniwise (14. Dezember 2002)

hi ich suche jetzt schon seit 2 std. vergeblichst im netz
nach treibern für meinen

SB 5.1 Live! Player (bulk)

und das nur weil ich die cd verschlappt hab 

auf creative gibts für win 98 keine treiber, aber genau hierfür 
brauch ich sie. 


THX 4 HELP ;D


----------



## fasty (14. Dezember 2002)

ähm ... ich habs in 5 min gefunden:

http://de.europe.creative.com/support/drivers/welcome.asp

bei 1.: Soundblaster - intern und SB Live! Player 5.1

bei 2.: win98

bei 3.:driver

bei 4.: alle sprachen

und dann auf suchen


----------



## penniwise (14. Dezember 2002)

so schlau war ich auch... wenn du dann klickst steht bei win98

Leider wurden keine Treiber gefunden, die Ihren Angaben entsprechen.


für XP gehts z.b. hab aber 98


bzw liegt bei dir der fehler schon darin, das du nicht nach BULK geschaut hast... ich hab ne bluk 5.1 und keine normale retail.


----------



## fasty (14. Dezember 2002)

der einzige unterschied zwischen bulk und retail ist die ausstattung, die hardware und damit auch die treiber sind völlig gleich ...


----------



## penniwise (14. Dezember 2002)

so schlau bin ich auch, aber die normalen retail treiber laufen auf der bulk nicht, hab sie getestet


ach egal hier kommt wohl eh nix bei raus !


----------



## sam (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von penniwise _
> *so schlau bin ich auch, aber die normalen retail treiber laufen auf der bulk nicht, hab sie getestet*


also bei meinem sb live bulk gehen die treiber einwandfrei...
und das war auch schon immer so....bei allen geräten, die ich je als bulk-version besessen habe


----------



## Carndret (18. Dezember 2002)

Bei mir laufen die auch. Es gibt wirklich kein Unterschied an der Hardware. Die retail Versionen sind nur wegen der zusätzlichen - meist unsinnigen - Software und manchmal auch Kabel, teurer als die bulk.
Was funktioniert denn da nicht?


----------



## wiptron (6. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leutz!

Das Problem ist, dass Creative für Bulkversionen keinen Treibersupport, zumindest für Soundkarten, auf der Homepage anbietet.
Ich hab zum Beispiel eine SB 5.1 Live digital (Bulk).

Als Bulkversion hat die die Modelnummer SB 0220.
Als Retailversion hat die aber die Nummer SB0060. (hmmm)

1.) Man muss zum installieren "unbedingt" die mitgelieferte CD 
benutzen. 

2.) Man kann im Creative Online Store für €1.75 ne neue CD
bekommen
Tel:08001012964

Ich vermute, dass die Modelnummer seitens der Install abgeprüft wird???

Kacke .... is aber so.

Ich hoffe es hilft euch.

Gruß, WIPTRON


----------

